# Протрузия дисков L4-L5, L5-S1. Cужение корешковых отверстий L4-S1. Остеохондроз L3-S1



## Арсик (19 Июн 2018)

Уважаемые форумчане, здравствуйте! Прошу помочь справиться с болевыми ощущениями в пояснице!
Мне 29 лет, рост 168, вес 48.5 кг. Несколько месяцев назад у меня стала болеть спина, в начале немного беспокоили боли в пояснице, все проходило самостоятельно.
Я не занималась никакими видами спорта, не получала травмы спины. Но я более двух месяцев занималась маленьким племянником, который весит 10 кг, я его соответственно, поднимала, перетаскивала коляску по ступенькам и пр. Думаю, что боль была вызвана именно этими факторами.
11 июня 2018 года боль в спине значительно усилилась: больно сидеть и стоять.
13 июня 2018 года было проведено УЗИ.
Описание исследования:
Осмотрены все диски. Соотношение позвонков в сагиттальной оси неправильное. вследствие снижения лордоза. Выявлены структурные изменения в виде фрагментации пульпозного вещества, повышения его эхогенности, гиперэхогенных включений в диске, истончения и уплотнения фиброзного кольца, снижения высоты диска в сегментах L3-S1.
Обусловленные: пролабированием заднего контура диска по дуге большого радиуса без разрыва фиброзного кольца. 
Медианно со смещением влево до 3.6 мм на уровне L4-L5
медианно до 3.1 мм на уровне L5-S1
утолщением желтой связки с сужением спинномозгового канала на уровне L4-S1.
 Корешковые отверстия сужены на уровне L4-S1.
Заключение: Протрузия дисков L4-L5/ L5-S1/ Cужение корешковых отверстий L4-S1. Остеохондроз L3-S1
Я посетила невропатолога, она выписала при сильных болях arkokcua 90 мг по 1/2 таблетке после еды при сильных болях.
Данные таблетки мне не помогают. До этого я самостоятельно принимала ибупрофен 200 мг по 1 таблетке при сильных болях ( врач не советовала данные таблетки, поскольку сильно влияют на ЖКТ,  также мотивировала тем. что у меня низкий вес и данные таблетки могут негативно отразиться на моем организме).
Советы врача: плавание, ЛФК.
В данный момент боли в спине не прекращаются. На плавание не хожу (пока!) и плавать я не умею (к тому же).
Боли достаточно сильно беспокоят в течение всего дня и ночью иногда. Боли ноющие и тянущие.
Интересует вопрос:
при данном заключении какими видами упражнений в домашних условиях я могу заниматься.
Какие препараты принимать для снижения болевого синдрома? Нужно ли вообще что-то принимать?
Заранее благодарю за консультацию!


----------



## La murr (20 Июн 2018)

@Арсик, Мари, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Арсик (20 Июн 2018)

Большое спасибо! Обратилась к специалисту форума


----------

